# cardio kickboxing



## rachel (Aug 26, 2003)

Have any of you taken or taught a cardio kickboxing class? What is it like? What does it entail? Did you enjoy it? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2003)

I have seen a few of these classes.  I think that they definately give an excellent cardio workout.  There are a few things though, that I think they could improve on.

1- Alot of times they lead people to believe that they can defend themselves with the skills that they are learning.  Yes, while they are teaching punches and kicks, they are not teaching actual SD applications.

2-  More time needs to be spent on teaching the correct way to throw the punches and kicks, and also body mechanics.  Hitting a bag incorrectly can lead to serious injury for the person throwing the punches, if they are not told how to properly make a fist, thrown the punch, etc.

Having the people throw the punches is one thing, but the thing that lacks is more explaination.

Mike


----------



## lvwhitebir (Aug 27, 2003)

I teach the class at my school.  It's an excellent workout.  There are a large variety of types out there.  Most are like aerobics classes with punches and kicks thrown in.  They are non-contact and you keep to the beat of the music.  Some go a little too fast which can cause injuries.  Most women seem to like this class since it's more "dance."

In my school, we do mostly heavy-bag workouts, so you don't have the "dance" feel to it.  I like it because it's easier to teach (no long sequences to work through) and participation is more at your own speed (not to the beat of the music).  People with two left feet can also participate.  Hitting the bag also works more strength.

Many classes will also have you doing weights and a varying amount of stretching.  The classes have been rated as burning up to 800 calories an hour, so it's very close to running.

This class is my main form of exercise at the moment, since I can teach and participate at the same time.  I of course enjoy it a lot.  If you want to see what a class is like, you can probably rent a Tae Bo video or even go and watch a class.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Mark L (Aug 27, 2003)

The cardio classes where I study consist of bag work, punches and kicks to music, calisthenics (abs, push-ups, jumping jacks, etc.), some dumbells thrown in occasionally, and stretching at the beginning and end.  Duration is an hour, they are a challenge.  My wife goes regularly and really enjoys the workout.  I primarily use these classes to supplement my conditioning prior to testing.


----------



## ob2c (Aug 28, 2003)

I do a Mui Thai based cardio class through one of the local schools. We do about 15 min stretching, 40 min solid workout, and 5 min cool down stretch. The workout consists of heavy bag work, a lot of work on the MT pads, and other exercises. The principles are a little different with MT (my base is American Kenpo), but they are good. And the instructor will correct you if you are doing something wrong. More women take the class than men, and it is a lot of fun (in a sado-masochistic sort of way :shrug: ). It definately gets you in shape!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

In the latest Black Belt mag. they have someone demonstrating "cardio capoeira" techniques!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2003)

From what little I have seen of Most cardio workouts,  they should not have the names "kick boxing, karate, matial art, etc." anywhere near their names. They seem to give a very false impression that the person doing them is learning a fighting art
IMHO


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2003)

Now if you are talking about a strenuous workout that is non -stop in an actual martial arts inviroment. with actual moment by the class at a higher than usual pace and for a prolonged time period that is different


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Are these still popular, or are they being replaced by things like Pilates?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Are these still popular, or are they being replaced by things like Pilates? *



From what I've seen they aren't nearly as popular as when the whole Billy Blanks Tae Bo scene was all the rage.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

I've gotten the same impression.


----------



## Mithios (Sep 8, 2003)

Very good cardio workout !!      MITHIOS


----------



## lvwhitebir (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *From what little I have seen of Most cardio workouts,  they should not have the names "kick boxing, karate, matial art, etc." anywhere near their names. They seem to give a very false impression that the person doing them is learning a fighting art
> IMHO *



And they're not?  They may not all participate in contact classes, but what's so different about the punches and kicks that they are doing than what a "fighting art" would teach?

A lot of rythmic kickboxing has "dancier" moves to it, but they still punch and kick, kind of like shadow boxing.  Some classes have bag classes similar to what a boxer might do for his conditioning.  While the core purpose of the class is aerobic/strength conditioning, I don't think that it is different enough from something considered a "fighting art."

Define what a "fighting art" is and then differentiate it from what cardio kickboxing is.  Of course the definition would have to include/exclude Tai Chi, Aikido, Boxing, Jiu Jitsu, Judo, and Capoiera (sp?).

Sorry, but I get upset when people put down something that is different than what they do.  You didn't say it, but I was waiting for the "soccer mom" line to come out.

Cardio Kickboxing has been a boon to the martial arts industry.  It has opened the doors for people that would normally not come near us to see a little of what we do.  Some people cross over and go into more "traditional training" while others stay only in the cardio classes.  But everyone wins in the end.

WhiteBirch


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

you know they sell a Tae-BO black belt what you think about that?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

A Tae Bo black belt? No, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 11, 2003)

> And they're not? They may not all participate in contact classes, but what's so different about the punches and kicks that they are doing than what a "fighting art" would teach?



MJS already pointed this out, most cardio classes do not actually teach the correct way to punch, kick, etc.  Performing ballet-like movements does not make what you're doing ballet unless it conforms to the principles of ballet.  Ok, so you're punching, but does the instructor tell the students and enforce not locking the elbows?  As far as I know, no MA has locking of the elbows in punching.  Cardio MA classes can be teaching a part of a fighting art, but oftentimes this is not the case.

On to Cardio Tai Chi...

Urban Tai Chi 
     Explosive, energetic & fast-paced - Fitness Magazine
This video gives you a challenging aerobic workout with the focus and control of traditional Tai Chi. The cardio routines blend smoothly with the Tai Chi movements to open your body's energy paths and give you a sense of power and grace. This is truly a unique video that will challenge your body with an excellent workout. Giinette Desiauriers is the host of the international TV show "Kardio Knockout" now seen in 21 countries with over 28 million viewers.

from this site

While Tai Chi is not just a slow dance, it is practiced slowly in the beginning so that the student can practice proper body alignment.  Imagine trying to play flight of the bumblebee on any instrument full speed without practicing it slowly at first.  Unless you're a master of the instrument, the music is going to be a mess, and while it may resemble the flight of the bumblebee, it is not the song.  I haven't seen this video, or attended any cardio Tai Chi classes, but I'm curious to see if they actually teach and enforce the underlying principles.  Just because it looks like Tai Chi (and only then to an outsider's eyes), doesn't mean that it is Tai Chi.  Calling it Cardio Tai Chi-like dance/exercise would be more appropriate.


----------



## S-K-K (Jun 17, 2017)

*I do American kickboxing. ​*
*Kickboxing itself is a cardio but, it's a self defence combative sport. ​*


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 18, 2017)

S-K-K said:


> *I do American kickboxing. ​*
> *Kickboxing itself is a cardio but, it's a self defence combative sport. ​*


The question was posted 14 years ago....I don't think they need this answering anymore


----------

